# blue bottle flies



## mantisfu (Feb 23, 2007)

I have put some bottle fly larva into a ventilated cup and they have turned brown with a chitinous shell. does this an intermediary state before turning to a fly? There were no instructions witht the shipment. After removing them from the fridge do they need to feed on anything?

T

hanks


----------



## padkison (Feb 23, 2007)

Those are the pupa. This is the stage many insects go thru to transition to adulthood. The 4 stages of this type of insect are - egg, larva, pupa, and adult. Beetles, butterflies, bees, wasps, flies and others go through these stages.

Mantids, phasmids, assasin bugs and other go through 3 stages - egg, nymph, adult. In the nymph or larva stage, there are molts (not sure if all larva molt or just grow).

They do not need to feed once taken from the fridge. If you find yourself with too many flies to feed off in 3-4 days, you can put some honey on a small piece of paper towel for them to feed on until you can send them to their fate.


----------



## Rick (Feb 23, 2007)

> Those are the pupa. This is the stage many insects go thru to transition to adulthood. The 4 stages of this type of insect are - egg, larva, pupa, and adult. Beetles, butterflies, bees, wasps, flies and others go through these stages. Mantids, phasmids, assasin bugs and other go through 3 stages - egg, nymph, adult. In the nymph or larva stage, there are molts (not sure if all larva molt or just grow).
> 
> They do not need to feed once taken from the fridge. If you find yourself with too many flies to feed off in 3-4 days, you can put some honey on a small piece of paper towel for them to feed on until you can send them to their fate.


Exactly what I do. As flies they last for over a week if fed on honey.


----------



## OGIGA (Feb 24, 2007)

What would refrigerating them do after they hatch?


----------



## Jodokohajjio (Feb 28, 2007)

Refridgerating them will slow their metabolism, so they don't develop as quickly. Usually you put the pupae in the fridge though, not the larvae.


----------



## padkison (Feb 28, 2007)

> What would refrigerating them do after they hatch?


I don't know what refridgerating adults would do to them. You could stick one in the fridge and see how long it lasts. However, the honey will keep the adults alive at room temp for over week.


----------



## wuwu (Feb 28, 2007)

when the adults emerge, i let them dry off for a day and feed on honey. then i stick them in the fridge. they can last from 3 weeks to a month in the fridge.


----------



## xenuwantsyou (Mar 7, 2007)

Do the pupae need anything to anchor to in order for the fly to hatch?


----------



## yen_saw (Mar 7, 2007)

Unlike mantis ootheca, fly pupa hatched out fine on the ground, although the grubs secrete glue-type substance (when turning into pupa) that anchor the pupa to the ground or wall.


----------



## xenuwantsyou (Mar 7, 2007)

So if I let them pupate in the container with the sawdust and whatnot and transfer them to another jaer will they hatch out fine.


----------



## yen_saw (Mar 7, 2007)

Yes they will hatch out alright. I would separate the dust saw from pupa and leave them in a container with good air ventilation. Try to use jar with large surface area so the pupa is not stacking up to each other. I also have a cup of honey water (with towel paper) in the jar so when they pupate into flies they can feed on honey immediately. At the same time, i have a towel paper hang from the lid all the way down so flies have something to hold on to.


----------



## xenuwantsyou (Mar 7, 2007)

Thanks for the help.


----------

